# Fender London Reverb footswitch??



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I have the head version of this amp, and have no idea what footswitch it uses. Finding much info on this amp is not easy. Here is a picture that at least shows the end that attaches to the head/amp. I'd love to hear from anybody who recognizes the connection and can tell me what footswitch model, or alternate I can use.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Figures I'd find it right after posting. Fender Part #021703. 
Now the hard part may be finding one that won't cost more than the head. One on Reverb, but $48 CAD plus shipping, and I'd imagine duties and taxes.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Maybe some helpful info...

Fender 4-Button Footswitch with Channel Select, Reverb, Effects Loop, and Equalizer - Part #021703 - Made in the 1980's for the Fender London Reverb Amp. This footswitch will also work for the Fender Montreux Amp and the Fender Showman Amp. *It has a 5-Pin LS405FX Switchcraft Connector *(this connector is not commonly used with more modern Amps, please be sure this works with your amp prior to purchase).


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Footswitches are very easy to DIY if you are not anal about having the exact correct name brand part. The hardest part of this one is the connector, but you can still get them (5-Pin SL405FX by Switchcraft - $10 at digikey but can probably get it cheaper if you look around). Ethernet cable or multipair mic cable will work for the wire. Hammond 1032L style enclosure or similar.

... might be cheaper to buy that one on Reverb actually.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

greco said:


> Maybe some helpful info...
> 
> Fender 4-Button Footswitch with Channel Select, Reverb, Effects Loop, and Equalizer - Part #021703 - Made in the 1980's for the Fender London Reverb Amp. This footswitch will also work for the Fender Montreux Amp and the Fender Showman Amp. *It has a 5-Pin LS405FX Switchcraft Connector *(this connector is not commonly used with more modern Amps, please be sure this works with your amp prior to purchase).


No that's not the right connector; wrong pin spacing/arrangement.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Verne said:


> One on Reverb, but $48 CAD plus shipping, and I'd imagine duties and taxes.


I don't think you can build one or have one built for less.
But if you want to try:
Fender Montreux London Showman footswitch info


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Granny Gremlin said:


> No that's not the right connector; wrong pin spacing/arrangement.


This is the info copied from the foot switch advertised on Reverb. I found the pic on images and have removed it based on your post and @jb welder 's post.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I will be the first to admit I have zero skill at electronic DIY. Might have better luck with @jb welder link. With somebody who knows this stuff, it may be very easy. Some stomp pedal buttons and a casing to hold them is about as far as I could go though.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

greco said:


> This is the info copied from the foot switch advertised on Reverb. I found the pic on images and have removed it based on your post and @jb welder 's post.


Looks like there was a simple typo on the Reverb listing. Instead of correct SL prefix, they got it wrong and wrote 'LS'. Big difference. 
If it is just a typo, then the one listed on Reverb should have the correct connector and work.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This is from Switchcraft...see top right.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Sourcing 5 conductor cable that is flexible and will coil and uncoil nicely - and withstand constant treading on - may be a PITA too.

I'd just buy the footswitch from ebay. Someone in California has already done all this work for you.


----------

